
Man Scrawls World's Biggest Message With GPS 'Pen'  - austengary
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/worlds-biggest-writing/
======
k__
Does it mean "Everyone in the US should read Ayn Rand!" like "You morons, make
more anarcho-capitalism!!!"

or "Everyone in the US has read Ayn Rand..." like "The capitalsm made us
morons!"

------
bifrost
This is outright hillarious, I love it. GPS grafitti

------
brubaker
A giant penis or the word boobs would have more merit than the suggestion of
reading Ayn Rand.

